# Opinions on Behringer MS20, MS40 monitors?



## Kibblesnbits

I was looking around for a set of monitors or bookshelf speakers and a DAC or receiver to go with them, and I came across two Behringer models: the MS20 and the MS40.

 They're nearfield monitors with 24bit/192khz DACs, coax and optical inputs, etc. For $180 a pair, the MS40's don't look half bad. They'll be used for casual music listening and Ableton Live whenever I scrape together money for a copy.

 I'm not dead-set on these, but they remove the need for a dedicated DAC or reciever and I've heard Behringer isn't half-bad.


----------



## musicmind

Hi.

 I also got interested in the MS-40, nice features and price. I'm not sure how they sound, I havent had a chance to audition them myself. 
 If anyone has any experience with the MS-20 or MS-40, I'd also be very interested to hear your opinions.

 From reading several of the other threads, I do get the impression that Behgriner isnt one of the favourite brands for monitors speakers.

 Thanks, cheers


----------



## musicmind

For anyone who may stumble on this thread looking for info here is a short review on the MS-40 :

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=233695


----------



## music_man

in pro-audio circles behringer is not a "preferred" brand of anything. they have made 1 or 2 devices that belied their price but thats it.

 they are a company that cares about only two things. make the item as cheaply as possible with as much profit as possible. nonetheless if guitar center sells them expect a large discount if you haggle. if you get them for $125 i say what the heck go for it. i cannot comment further as i have not heard them. i wouldn't expect much though. if the were worth more they would sell it for more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 music_man


----------



## EnOYiN

I think Behringer makes pretty good effect processors and compressors. The rest of their products aren't great. The do have pretty good value for the money as long as you do not pay the price stated on their website. 

 Since I never payed that price, I am very content with a lot the products of Behringer. I think a lot of people in professional audio would agree with me here. You just shouldn't pay the full price and you are quite allright for as far as Behringers products go.


----------



## music_man

behringer makes nice equipment if you spend under $100 per unit.
 just twice that much will start buying you better compressors and processors.
 it is considered very novice equipment. fine for what it is so i am not bashing it. it's not really off topic since i have used processors and compressors in home audio/theater.

 just don't go paying $500 for anything behringer. you could do better at that point.

 music_man


----------



## musicmind

I dont own any Behringer equipment, but I've noticed quite a bit of negative sentiment towards the brand from several other fora regarding their audio hardware, mostly I think directed at their mixers.

 As far as the speakers go however, the "Truth" monitors seem to be quite well liked by many, and the better stuff by Mackie, Dynaudio or JBL are significantly more expensive. 
 However, I'm not expecting the MS-40s to be real monitors like the Truth. I'm just looking for them to be "better" for music than something like a Logitech Z-5500 or Creative T-3030.

 Anyway, I'm still researching and there are a lot of alternative products and configurations to consider. Thats where the head-fi folks input always help out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, cheers


----------



## music_man

how about m-audio or edirol. a lot better than behringer and also inexpensive.

 the truth don't hold a candle to the mackie which don't hold a candle to dynaudio or genelec....

 music_man


----------



## saint.panda

The top end Behringer monitor that I auditioned last year sounded pretty bad and it was a design rip-off on top of that. Maybe good for the price but I would save up for something better. You can get M-Audio or Event monitors for a little bit more, or Mackies from ebay.


----------



## musicmind

Hi again

 Thanks for all your input. 
 Are these the Edirols you recommended :
http://www.zzounds.com/item--EDIMA15D

 Which M-audio would you recommend in a similar <200$ price? Is it the DX4?

 Other alternatives I found in my country in the <200$ price are these :

 Samson Resolv 40a (50Watt)
http://www.samsontech.com/products/p...fm?prodID=1811
 Rated from 70Hz-22Khz freq. range.

 ESI n-Ear 04
http://www.esi-pro.com/viewProduct.php?pid=57&page=1
 This one is rated as only going to 100Hz, so I guess the bass is not too great even for a monitor size speaker.

 I'm considering models under 200$ at this stage, but if you think it will be a significant improvement I could get these models below (for approx. twice the price of the MS-40 and ESI n-Ear 04 in my country)

 - Wharfedale Diamond DS8.1PROA 
http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/Oct0...rfdiamond8.htm

 - Tannoy Reveal 5A
http://www.zzounds.com/item--TNYREVEAL5A

 - ESI n-Ear 05
http://www.esi-pro.com/viewProduct.php?pid=50&page=1

 If I can locate a set of Swans m200's I would go for a pair on the basis of the postive reviews I have read about them. No luck so far.

 Many thanks in advance


----------



## music_man

i'd say the tannoys are by far the best ones you have listed there. that is subjective of course. many people feel those tannoys compete with monitors in the $1,500 range. they are way ahead of anything for $200usd.

 music_man


----------

